# international schools jobs



## nalexander (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello I have recently joined this forum and have a question I hope someone can answer for me. I am looking for a job in an International School in Bangkok. I am a qualified Uk teacher with 20 years experience and have been teaching in Bangkok for about 6 months- but not in an international school. I have heard that many International school do not recruit from Thailand, only from overseas. Is this true?


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

No idea if this is true, but when I check Bangkok Patana School it doesn't look like that.

Here is another interesting site...... International Schools Association of Thailand

Good luck,

Jan


----------



## nalexander (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for those ideas, I will look into them!


----------



## soiwalker (Dec 15, 2009)

nalexander said:


> I have heard that many International school do not recruit from Thailand, only from overseas. Is this true?


Most of the biggest international schools prefer to hire directly from overseas. That said, many will still hire locally when they get themselves into a pinch. When they make a local hire, however, they always pay a lower salary/benefit/perk package. 

There are a multitude of 2nd tier (more about size and not quality of education) international schools that do hire almost exclusively in Thailand. Check out the ISAT list and read various school websites. In Bangkok, Sukhumvit has probably 20 or so of these schools that more than welcome qualified applicants already residing within Thailand.

Being both experienced and qualified in the UK, you'll have no problem at all in finding a place in a good school. That said, timing must be right. 

Good luck!


----------



## kevin82nd (Dec 17, 2009)

*I wish you the best !*



nalexander said:


> Hello I have recently joined this forum and have a question I hope someone can answer for me. I am looking for a job in an International School in Bangkok. I am a qualified Uk teacher with 20 years experience and have been teaching in Bangkok for about 6 months- but not in an international school. I have heard that many International school do not recruit from Thailand, only from overseas. Is this true?


Hi there, I really hope you find exactly what you're looking for in Thailand.. 

My name is Kevin I'm a Thai born but grew up in the US.. I'm a real estate agent here in Bangkok Thailand,, if you happen to come to Thailand in the future please look me up. I have tons of listing of great apartment/condos and houses near most international school or the sky train.. So,, once again,, I hope you find what you're looking for XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nalexander (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, that is really useful info re inter schools recruitment- sounds like you know quite a bit about it!


----------



## soiwalker (Dec 15, 2009)

nalexander said:


> Thanks, that is really useful info re inter schools recruitment- sounds like you know quite a bit about it!


nalexander,

Be aware that most good schools are seeking employees right now for the start of next school year. I'm considering going back into international teaching/admin and have about half a dozen meetings already tentatively planned. 

But, again, as a guy who spent the better part of the last 7 years as Head of Department at a very good '2nd tier' international school in the Sukhumvit area of Bangkok, I interviewed many teachers who were not recruited from overseas. I was lucky in that my school did not have an overly high turnover rate (unlike many schools in Thailand) and so I could easily plan for recruiting due to contract arrangements or expansion that would be seen far ahead of time. Myself, I actually prefer to hire educators who have spent at least a couple of years in Thailand, rather than hire directly from overseas. A guy like yourself would certainly make the top of my short list because of your experience, qualifications and the fact that you've been in-country for enough time to at least understand 'kinda-sort-of' what to expect of life in Thailand. Some overseas' hires can be really out of touch with life abroad. 

Good luck to you!


----------

